# Got about 6-7 inches chopped off today...



## _trimm_trabb (Nov 13, 2007)

Before:







(It was down to just past my shoulderblades in the back.
















I have suuuuuuper thick hair so it used to take me about an hour to blow dry it all. Now it takes me 15 minutes! Woohoo!

ALSO...with this new cut I am thinking of changing the colour too. Maybe to a rich chocolate brown (kind of like this: http://images.buycostumes.com/mgen/m...iser/20620.jpg). But I've been a redhead for something like 5 years and I'm nervous! What do you think?


----------



## Odette (Nov 13, 2007)

It looks gorgeous and I absolutely love the colour.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 13, 2007)

I love the cut and am in holymolyjeebus love with the color. WOW.


----------



## user79 (Nov 13, 2007)

I absolutely love both hairstyles on you! But it's good to have a change now and then. I also really like the red.


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, your hair is gorgeoussss. it looks so healthy and shiny! I love both looks. and I absolutely love the color. What do u use on your hair?


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 13, 2007)

your hair is soooo nice! i think you look great with red hair


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Wow, your hair is gorgeoussss. it looks so healthy and shiny! I love both looks. and I absolutely love the color. What do u use on your hair?_

 
Thank you! I'm not sure if you meant colour or styling products? The dye I use is L'Oreal Excellence HiColor in Red Fire with 30 vol developer. Then I foil in highlights with a light bleach and a 20 vol developer. My daily styling products are CHI keratin mist (right out of the shower), Bed Head Superficial (right before blow-dry), and Osis+ Sparkler shine spray (or Bed Head Masterpiece for more hold). HTH.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 13, 2007)

your hair looks fabulous.  i love the color.  i did the same thing this summer.  my hair was about 4 in past my shoulders and i cut it to about ear length.  it's grown out now, and looks a bit like yours (just freshly cut yesterday), except my color is dark chocolate, with a hint of red.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 13, 2007)

The hair cut is so classy and flattering.  The haircolor is awesome!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 13, 2007)

that cut is just great. It fits you so well. I love the red, but I think you'd look great with a chocolate brown too.

btw...you're tattoos look great. you should take pictures so we can see the whole thing!


----------



## Jot (Nov 13, 2007)

you look beautiful. fab hair cut. you look good as a red head but love the brown too


----------



## Hilly (Nov 13, 2007)

This is a great look for you!! Love the cut and color


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 13, 2007)

it looks GREAT! i LOVE the color and the cut is fabulous!!!


----------



## meiming (Nov 13, 2007)

I love before and after hair both! You look so sophisticated and i think the chocolate brown would look great with that cut. In my mind, makes me think sultry


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Nov 13, 2007)

great cut and color looks beautiful


----------



## Dawn (Nov 13, 2007)

Both are very pretty, but I really love the back of the new one!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks beautiful...wish i had thick full hair *jelaous*


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 13, 2007)

Love the haircut!  Also, I'm really liking the red color....the chocolate brown would be nice, but the red is just something special


----------



## frocher (Nov 13, 2007)

I love it!!!  The cut and the color are gorgeous.


----------



## jenii (Nov 13, 2007)

Hehe, I have that same kind of bob too! Except, I've got bangs, so it's more of a flapper-type dealy. But yeah, my hair's also dark chocolate brown. It looks really good with that cut, so I definitely recommend it! That cut looks awesome on you.


----------



## glued2mac (Nov 14, 2007)

your hair is beautiful!  Love the new cut and the color.  The brown would look awesome too- I say go for it!


----------



## girldelvov (Nov 16, 2007)

WOW! Both your new cut and existing color look fabulous. Although the before shot looked awesome as well. I say try the chocolate brown; you changed the cut pretty drastically, might as well go all the way, right?!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 16, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## kimmy (Nov 17, 2007)

i say go for the brunette, you're gorgeous!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 22, 2007)

You look Gorgeous. I need to get a trim, my hair is so long upto my bum.


----------



## xlakatex (Dec 23, 2007)

Very pretty and I love the color as well!


----------



## lazytolove (Dec 23, 2007)

woww... i love your hair... so pretty ;D. You look much better in short hair ;D


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 23, 2007)

The cut and color are perfection!  You look wonderful.


----------

